# Booby Trap Planning on Chartering in Costa Rica next season



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Well its not completely done yet but its close another Booby Trap may be on the water soon and we are pretty excited. We have spent much of the past month in Los Suenos Costa Rica looking at boats and property/Condos for our guest. We have looked at over 20 boats and keep going back to the same one. We have pretty much narrowed it down to 3 boats so far and made our first offer on one of them yesterday. One is a 56 ,another is a 50 and the one that really seams to be the best fishing boat of what we have seen is a 43'. I'm leaning toward the 43 my self.. I have fished in a lot of boats in my life but this little sucker is a weapon! Like I said its not done but we are close. Anyway last trip we got to fish aboard a sister ship as a sea trial aboard the Super Fly. The Super Fly is a 43 Maverick custom cold mold boat made right there in Costa Rica. The boats maneuverability is incredible. This boat has over 12000 hours on the engines and were rebuilt 2000 hours ago and still managed 12 knots in reverse chasing blue marlin. We fished with the owner of Maverick Custom Yachts "Larry" the day after he gave us a full tour of the facility. The new boat he has in progress is the one we are looking at to buy. The cool thing is if we buy that one we get to lay I out the way we want for strictly fishing! It is a little wider than the others they have built but with the new design and the modifications being done to the boat it is estimated to hit 13-15 knots in reverse. They have customized the transom for more lift and upgraded the motors in this boat and adding more fuel for the long trips we would be planning. The boat is really cool and we enjoyed spending the time with Larry and the crew of the Super Fly. Great guys. Weather we end up buying this boat or not I will say it is insane and a fish catching machine. No pluff in this boat just straight up a bad a## designed sportfishing rig. Larry shows true passion in what his company is building you can see that in the Maverick video. We will update everyone if all this goes through.

Miles made a video the other day of us sea trailing the boat and catching a few fish.. Also Ill attach a video of the Maverick Custom Sportfishing Yachts operation. Its a pretty cool video Maverick put together a couple of years ago. Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab

See y'all on the water this week!

Trip video Boat Shopping Costa Rica and Blue Marlin Action!





Maverick Custom Sportfishing Yacht Video


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a picture of one of the Maverick 43s


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice boats and awesome video Brett. Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

13-15 knots in reverse??!! Very nice boat! God luck!


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

Good luck on the purchase. I cant wait to go down there and fish with you guys.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Would be nice for making the run to the FAD's.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

So the run from Los Suenos to the marlin grounds is what, 30 minutes? 
Last time we were there we ran no more than 15 minutes and caught sailfish until our arms hurt. What a great choice to run charters!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Awesome rigs! Best of luck with the new venture. Great place with great people!


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

I have fished on a 43 Maverick before, the Bite. It was awesome. I think I know what 56 you are talking about. If its the one I am thinking of then it has caught its fair share of big fish over here before heading to Costa. 

Are yall planning on doing multi day trips out to the islands?


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Good news, we enjoy CR!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, that is awesome, cold molded is the way to go here in Costa Rica! Last year i restored the very first cold molded boat they made here, and I have not once regretted going wood! It'll be an awesome boat, I'll probably hit you up on the radio sometime when i see you out there!

PS reports are that the commercial guys are getting into the swords down south outside of OSA. I saw a commercial boat come in last week that had a 10 swords over 150 kilos  !!! (sucks that they killed them, but at least there will be swords here for you guys)


----------



## Surfjam (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's Superfly stealing my marlin a couple of weeks ago. Beautiful boat. Good luck. Hope you get it. I planned on chartering it next year.


----------



## Surfjam (Aug 1, 2011)

One more


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Can I be your Hydration Specialist down there in Costa Rica???
I hope all the best for your plans down there. 
I know you have been working hard on that dreamâ€¦..
I really hope it works out for you.
Its good to see you on the rod again!!! 
"Reel Sucka, Reel!!" lol


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

WildCard07 said:


> Nice boats and awesome video Brett. Good luck with the purchase.


Thanks! We are working on it now. Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CAT TALES said:


> 13-15 knots in reverse??!! Very nice boat! God luck!


Joey the new boat has had the transom redesigned. they have slowly redesigned each boat one at a time. This one has almost a 2" difference in the lift of the back of the transom. With the extra fuel in the front that should give it even more lift in reverse. Like I said though we haven't made the deal yet but weather or not we end up with the Maverick or not this is a true blue marlin weapon. I have some pictures of the boat being built Ill load up later or when we get in from our trip. Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

cajundiesel said:


> Good luck on the purchase. I cant wait to go down there and fish with you guys.


Looking forward to it! One of the main reasons we are going is to be able to fish with the folks we have met here on 2cool. The weather here in Texas only allows us so many days and the fishing in CR is so close and so calm we are looking forward to the entire deal. Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

donf said:


> So the run from Los Suenos to the marlin grounds is what, 30 minutes?
> Last time we were there we ran no more than 15 minutes and caught sailfish until our arms hurt. What a great choice to run charters!


Yes sr. its going to be fun for sure. Short runs lots of fish.

We plan on making the FAD trips that why we are looking into adding fuel. The bite this year has been insane at the FADs.

Thanks and hope to eventually get to meet everyone over there if all goes well the next few days in the negotiations. 
Brett


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds GREAT Brett!
Who is going to captain the boat down there?
Are you still keeping the Boobytrap here in Freeport?
Tom


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

TeamJefe said:


> I have fished on a 43 Maverick before, the Bite. It was awesome. I think I know what 56 you are talking about. If its the one I am thinking of then it has caught its fair share of big fish over here before heading to Costa.
> 
> Are yall planning on doing multi day trips out to the islands?


A friend of mine just bought the boat "The Bite" last week. It is in getting a total refit and the plan is it will be up for charter also the same time frame we are planning on getting rolling. It is getting a face lift and repowered now. Very cool boat. Brett

Tim I know why yall were running out of LPs now! Every boat in Los Suenos had 2 of them on the rod holders for dredge fishing :cheers:..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

dlbpjb said:


> Good news, we enjoy CR!


Plan on seeing you there for sure my brother!!! Be safe in your traveling and give me a shout when you get back. Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Wow, that is awesome, cold molded is the way to go here in Costa Rica! Last year i restored the very first cold molded boat they made here, and I have not once regretted going wood! It'll be an awesome boat, I'll probably hit you up on the radio sometime when i see you out there!
> 
> PS reports are that the commercial guys are getting into the swords down south outside of OSA. I saw a commercial boat come in last week that had a 10 swords over 150 kilos  !!! (sucks that they killed them, but at least there will be swords here for you guys)


Thanks bro! We look forward to seeing you there.. The swordfish thing comes with us :biggrin:.. We are really looking forward to messing with the daytime swordfish in Costa Rica. There has been a few nighttime swordfish caught over there this season.. We sure hope to bring the daytime fishery with us. Ill bet thee are some mules over there! See ya around :cheers:.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Surfjam said:


> One more


Cool pics! Those guys are great. We had a blast hanging with them last week. They can cook too.. You don't go hungry fishing on that boat! Brett


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm sure its obvious, but, plenty of well designed tuna tubes. Also a roomy/beefy bow pulpit for casting poppers. High secure rails and maybe a couple rod holders up front would be a great idea. Just things I think about if I was to have a boat built.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

hilton said:


> Sounds GREAT Brett!
> Who is going to captain the boat down there?
> Are you still keeping the Boobytrap here in Freeport?
> Tom


We are in the mix about that. We may take it to CR. We may leave it here.... or we may even put it on the market .. That's killing me thinking about it. As far as crew we are discussing that now. I took Jeff down there with me a couple of weeks ago and showed him the operation. He wants to go.. My plan is keeping my same team where ever we go. Matt and Jeff are great and we are going to do everything we can to keep us all together. We actually are even talking as of this morning about a second boat that is for sale over there for another charter boat.

We just aren't that far yet....

Thanks Tom for the Costa Rican Charts! The guys over there were very impressed with your layout and I know at least a couple of the Costa Rican boats subscribed while we were there.. 
Brett


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

CAT TALES said:


> 13-15 knots in reverse??!! Very nice boat! God luck!


Dang That's faster than most of the boats in costa rica go in forward.

Can't wait to see the final operation. I'm sure it will be first class.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

You are truly blessed bro!!
Simply amazing!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> Looking forward to it! One of the main reasons we are going is to be able to fish with the folks we have met here on 2cool. The weather here in Texas only allows us so many days and the fishing in CR is so close and so calm we are looking forward to the entire deal. Thanks Brett


Calm is right! Every trip there we had a two -three foot swell with a duration of thirty minutes!


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

donf said:


> So the run from Los Suenos to the marlin grounds is what, 30 minutes?
> Last time we were there we ran no more than 15 minutes and caught sailfish until our arms hurt. What a great choice to run charters!


The run to the fads out of Suenos is 120-140 miles, depending on which one you go to. Black marlin can be caught inshore with the sails, mostly in the winter and spring.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Catn' Around said:


> Dang That's faster than most of the boats in costa rica go in forward.
> 
> Can't wait to see the final operation. I'm sure it will be first class.


Hope this deal works out. We have made an offer.... I'm going fishing and see where we are when we get in .. Thanks!!

If we end up with this boat it will be fun arranging it.. Hope the deal goes through.

As for the run marlin fishing the video we posted was at 22 miles from Los Suenos. The boat next to us went early and caught 5 blues the other one caught 2. There are plenty of fish there close.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

2015 sounds like it is going I be an interesting year! I know all these decision aren't easy but in the long run I am sure you will make the right ones! I am looking forward to catching my first Costa Rican Billfish aboard the new sled for sure! Maybe even flop a few broads on the deck!

Josh


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Good luck on the purchase! We hooked an average swordy out there back in march, Josh Temple has been putting them on the deck regularly. I'm sure you guys will find success


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

WOW!
That is 2COOL!


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun to be had down there...might have to make a trip once y'all get running.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations on your new venture! Your gonna be the back it up like a Sportsfisher king lol. Good luck, maybe one day I can make a trip down there.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Have my heart set on a week or so in Costa Rica, Panama, or similar for my 40th. Hopefully you guys haven't caught all the fish by then. Giving me a good reason to choose CR over the others.

Best of luck!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats guys  love those Costa Rican boats they are built well.

Saludos
DL


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*43 footer*

Good luck with the new venture, Brett. I am sure you will break a lot of new fishing records once you are in operations.

Mike


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

That boat looks great Brett


----------



## riversnooker (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey just curious if this is still happening? Don't know if I missed an update somewhere. That should be some fun down there, bet there are some hefty swords swimming around those seamounts waiting to be discovered. In the words of princess Jasmine "A whole new World" lol! Hope you guys keep posting on this board to keep us informed.

Good Luck Ahab!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

riversnooker said:


> Hey just curious if this is still happening? Don't know if I missed an update somewhere. That should be some fun down there, bet there are some hefty swords swimming around those seamounts waiting to be discovered. In the words of princess Jasmine "A whole new World" lol! Hope you guys keep posting on this board to keep us informed.
> 
> Good Luck Ahab!


Thanks for the post.. Sorry for the late reply, we have been getting ready for deer season and haven't been on line much lately. We are working on it now.. We ran into a couple of corners but still in the works.. Ill defiantly keep the board updated.. If something happens and we don't make it over to CR this season I have a good friend that just bought a Maverick and put it in the Charter fleet in CR.. We are still working on it though Ill post up as soon as we know.. Thanks Brett


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Keep us posted Brett, although my yearly trip to CR might have to wait a year or so. We are thinking of moving to Ak..... Don't ask!!!! LOL...


----------



## riversnooker (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, haven't seen any y'all's posts for a while so I figured the furry critters were keeping you busy. Tell me you don't have your deer as dialed in as your swords. Lol......that would be too much. You know that if you guys are chartering your gonna be booked solid. How about mandatory discounts for 2coolers from texas when we show up in Costa Rica! Well if you guys do end up there can I have your guys good swordfish karma or at least borrow it while your out of the country. Seems I need some......still haven't got me a swordbill. But on a serious note, if I should just happen to show up on your dock down there with a case of baitmasters squid would ya give me a ride offshore? I'm afraid ill never be able to offer to fill yer diesel tanks but can lend a hand in any other way (boat washing, maintenance, fish cleaning, translator) in return for letting me tag along. Just remember Riversnooker asked first!

All in jest brother......except for that last part.


----------

